# A flower



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

a very beautiful flower. what kind is it?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

Flowers make me feel all warm and indifferent inside.


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

Ya know, ZiggomatiX, I wonder if your squiral ever gets sick to his stomach from jumping around so much. (just thought I would ask :lol: ) But he is VERY cute. Are you that ancy in person?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

Misty said:


> a very beautiful flower. what kind is it?


A violet :wink:


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

I thought Misty originally wrote: I wonder if your squiral ever gets kicked in the stomach from jumping around so much.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

really beautiful,
it makes me ache for my (old) complete sensory experience.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

A beautiful picture Mouse. Such clean lines...yours by chance? Either way, you have a great eye.

Thanks for posting it.
terri


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Lovely flower mouse, but moved to "That's Life"... off topic...
Dreamer


----------

